# NYC knitting buddy



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a new knitter and would like to find a knitting buddy in Manhattan to help me along. I've begun to get past knit,purl items because of this forum....but need some help!


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you near the lion brand studio (34 W 15th street)? I think they have knitting group sessions. Also I am sure their staff would be able to help you. I would have loved to meet up with you but I am across the river....


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I do not live in Manhattan but I will be going there next month as I will be attending the Rhinebeck Fiber Festival. You might consider coming to it since you live so close or I could meet you on Monday the 17th. I think you will get all the help you need right here on KP.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I do not live in Manhattan but I will be going there next month as I will be attending the Rhinebeck Fiber Festival. You might consider coming to it since you live so close or I could meet you on Monday the 17th. I think you will get all the help you need right here on KP.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for your generous offer. Unfortunately, I won't be in NYC on that date. I'm sure I'll be able to get help right here on the forum. Just thought it was worth a try!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

I live in Brooklyn if that is any help..how far in NYC do you live?


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in Manhattan on the west side....sounds kind of far...but thanks for the reply...


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

marchar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new knitter and would like to find a knitting buddy in Manhattan to help me along. I've begun to get past knit,purl items because of this forum....but need some help!


 :-D My mom lives in Manhattan. There is a yarn shop on Broadway. Before you get to Filene's Basement store. 79th St? The Shop is Yarn Girls. Go upstairs to second floor


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I will be in Manhattan on the 17th of October. I have never been in NY before. Is there any yarn shops or other highlights that I must see? I only have one day and night there. Where would be the best and cheapest place to stay as far as motels and restaurants go as I heard it is very expensive there? Thank you in advance for any suggestions. Very much appreciated.


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

pridie said:


> I will be in Manhattan on the 17th of October. I have never been in NY before. Is there any yarn shops or other highlights that I must see? I only have one day and night there. Where would be the best and cheapest place to stay as far as motels and restaurants go as I heard it is very expensive there? Thank you in advance for any suggestions. Very much appreciated.


  Hi , I work during the day and can not take the day off(Monday) to show you around. hope you enjoy the sights and sounds of NYC.
When you get to NYC, from whatever form of transportation you took, go the the INFO BOOTH. me and the run on sentences :lol: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

TerryLynn said:


> pridie said:
> 
> 
> > I will be in Manhattan on the 17th of October. I have never been in NY before. Is there any yarn shops or other highlights that I must see? I only have one day and night there. Where would be the best and cheapest place to stay as far as motels and restaurants go as I heard it is very expensive there? Thank you in advance for any suggestions. Very much appreciated.
> ...


Thanks, I will do that for sure. Where is it located?


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

pridie said:


> TerryLynn said:
> 
> 
> > pridie said:
> ...


For example: you traveled on the Airplane, there is a info booth located in the Terminal. Go to the Ticket Agent and ask directions. same goes for Bus Depots. Good Luck


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

hi pirdie, Have to transfer Knitting Paradise to home computer. look at KP on the job!!!!!!


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

pridie, The yarn shop is located on 80th St and Broadway.The yarn shop is located upstairs on the 2nd fl. nice people. "YARN SHOP GIRLS


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thanks TerryLynn. We are driving. I am sure we will find the bus terminal.


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

pridie said:


> Thanks TerryLynn. We are driving. I am sure we will find the bus terminal.


 :lol: didn't think of the driving part.  the toll booth should have maps, etc. go to nycvisit.com/times square visitor bureau if posted already. sorry


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thanks again for all your help. If you can think of anything else, let me know.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it's between 81st & 82nd street...


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

marchar said:


> I think it's between 81st & 82nd street...


 you are right called my mom, asked her where???she loves Filene's Basement.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

I love Filene's Basement also!!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

What is in Filene's basement?


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

What is in Filene's basement?


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

It's an off-price store that sells women's and men's clothing. It is a chain store that was connected to Filene's, a department store chain, but is now a subsidiary of Syms, another off-price clothing chain.
You can often find items at much lower prices than regular department stores. You can never tell what you'll find there...and sometimes there's nothing!!!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, I will have to check it out. I know my friend will love it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Just checked in to this thread.... thought I'd share.

Found this on Google:

http://www.nyccrochetguild.org/ResourceFile/YarnStores.html

Manhattan

Annie & Co. Needlepoint and Knitting 
1325 Madison, NY NY 10128 near 93rd St.

Downtown Yarns, 
45 Avenue A (between 3rd and 4th Street), New York, NY 10009, Owner Rita Bobry, 212-995-5991. (10% discount for NYCCG members)

Gotta Knit, 
14 East 34th Street; 5th Floor (between 5th & Madison Aves.), NY 10016, (212) 989-3030

Habu Textiles, 
135 West 29th Street, Suite 804, New York, NY 10001. 212.239.3546. Open Monday->Saturday, 10AM - 6PM.

Knitting and Stitching, 
1207 First Avenue between 65th and 66th St

Knitty City, 
208 West 79th Street (Between Broadway and Amsterdam), New York, NY 212-724-9596. Opened 1/14/2006. (10% discount for NYCCG members.)

Olivo's Fashions and Yarns, 
55 Avenue C (between 4th & 5th Streets), New York, NY 10009, Owner Felix Olivo, 212-533-2238

P & S Fabrics Corp, 
355 Broadway, New York, NY 10013. 212 226-1534, 212 226-1572. Closed on Saturdays

Purl, 
459 Broome Street, New York, NY (212) 420-8796 
School Products, 1201 Broadway (Between 28th & 29th), New York, NY 10001. Owner: Berta Karapetyan, 212-679-3516. (10% discount, on yarn only) (member review)

Seaport Yarns, 
181 Broadway, Fifth Floor, New York, NY 10007 212-608-3100 (10% discount for NYCCG members)

String, 
33 E. 65th St., 2nd Floor, New York, NY (212) 288-9276, 212-288-YARN, [email protected]

Stitches East, 
55 East 52nd Street, New York, NY 212-421-0112

Wool Gathering, 
318 East 84th Street, New York, NY. 212-734-4747

The Yarn Company, 
2274 Broadway (at 82nd Street), 2nd floor, New York, NY, 212-787-7878

Yarntopia - 
974 Amsterdam Ave. (at 108th St.), New York, NY. 212-316-9276 (YARN) Owner Dona Flam.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

great list...thanks so much!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi marchar..... have you gotten help since?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That flying fingers shop has a bus that picks you up at a specific location....


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Haven't gotten to my sweater yet...still having fun with scarves. Started a frilly one with Rosetta Marina...but don't think I'll have enough in 1 ball to finish....never did a swatch. Will probably have to order another one.

Love the yarn bus....never heard of that before, or of the shop. Thanks for this info.


----------

